# What is the deal with buying Wyndham on eBay??



## bendadin (Apr 27, 2017)

I am trying to pick up a couple more contracts.

I had a bid for one and it flew up to $1000 in the last few seconds. Now it is back for sale so it sounds like shill bidding to me. I was the next higher bidder and I didn't receive the offer if there actually was a real bidder that backed out. 

I had a couple of other bids for like $1 and somebody outbid me on each and then rescinded their bids, not that they were going to go for $1 anyway.

And why have private bidders? Is that another red flag?

I'm just not in the mood for games.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 28, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I am trying to pick up a couple more contracts.
> 
> I had a bid for one and it flew up to $1000 in the last few seconds. Now it is back for sale so it sounds like shill bidding to me. I was the next higher bidder and I didn't receive the offer if there actually was a real bidder that backed out.
> 
> ...


Me neither, so I have a couple of general rules for EBay auctions.

1)  I do not participate in Private Auctions -- most of them are shills.

2)  I set a mental price for regular auctions.  If it goes above it, I am out.  If it is still in my range within seconds of ending, I snipe it for my bid.  If outbid, I know there will be other opportunities in the future.  Same thing if there are rescinds -- sellers problem, not mine.  I have never received a second chance offering and would never accept such an offer, even if it would be offered below my snipe level.

Very simple, if strictly adhered to, and no stress (but the adrenaline rush in the last few seconds of an auction can be quite exciting).


----------



## ronparise (Apr 28, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I am trying to pick up a couple more contracts.
> 
> I had a bid for one and it flew up to $1000 in the last few seconds. Now it is back for sale so it sounds like shill bidding to me. I was the next higher bidder and I didn't receive the offer if there actually was a real bidder that backed out.
> 
> ...



i don't understand why some sellers use private bidding and I do not know why some buyers object

And I don't know why you didn't get the second chance offer

And I didn't know that a person could rescind their bids

But I do know about last second  bidding. Someone is using a sniping service or they are waiting until the last seconds to place their bid. I use a sniping service and set it for 2 seconds before the end of the auction. My bid is the most I'm willing to pay. If someone else is willing to pay more, I don't  care, and if someone is playing games, I don't care. I win some and I lose some and I never  pay more than my price

Wyndham sales on eBay is like the Wild West. And there are a lot of good guys and bad guys playing there. If you are not willing to play their games then don't play


----------



## jackio (Apr 28, 2017)

What is the advantage of using a sniping service over just setting the maximum you are willing to pay upon first bidding?  I know my true max, I put it as my max bid, and I just let it ride.  Sometimes I am the winner, and sometimes not.  I have seen people run the bid higher at the last minute, but I have still won the auction below the max I was willing to pay.


----------



## nicemann (Apr 28, 2017)

jackio said:


> What is the advantage of using a sniping service over just setting the maximum you are willing to pay upon first bidding?  I know my true max, I put it as my max bid, and I just let it ride.  Sometimes I am the winner, and sometimes not.  I have seen people run the bid higher at the last minute, but I have still won the auction below the max I was willing to pay.



The advantage of snipping services is the other buyers won't know your max.  Yes they don't know your max when you bid till they out bid you but they can keep biddding $1, $10 (whatever the minimum is) till they outbid you.  With snipping you bid within the last few seconds.  They may have their max bid set at $1,000 and your max bid is $1,050 and you win at $1,010.  If you just did the max bid $1,050 30 minutes before the aution they would have gotten a notice they were outbid and come back and keep bidding a little at a time till they are above you.


----------



## Roger830 (Apr 28, 2017)

It seems when looking at ebay "bid "history" that some bidders don't know how the ebay system functions. They must think that their high bid will always show, so they just bid a small increment above the current bid. Some then keep bidding 20 times or more.

If no bid was showing, then most of those bids wouldn't be there and a sniper would be likely to win the auction at a lower price.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 28, 2017)

sniping explains what the op saw " it flew up to $1000 in the last few seconds"


I participated in an auction recently where 4 of us came in in the last 4 seconds  (I lost)  and the bids went from $100 to $1888 to $2000 to $2401 to $3451 just like that

The guy that bid $100 was probably thinking what a good deal he got .... but obviously he dindt know what he was doing... he certainly didnt see us coming  

The other advantage to using a service, is that I can participate in an auction even when Im not in front of a computer... Like in bed or restaurant


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 28, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> It seems when looking at ebay "bid "history" that some bidders don't know how the ebay system functions. They must think that their high bid will always show, so they just bid a small increment above the current bid. Some then keep bidding 20 times or more.



You'd have to provide an example of what you're describing.  But, if I place a really high bid of $500 on a current price of $1.  Each time someone bids the price up, it will show their high bid and then my bid again that topped theirs (all the way up to $500).  So, in actuality, I may have only placed one bid, but it shows up multiple times in the history.


----------



## staceyeileen (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm an instant satisfaction Amazon Prime kind of shopper.  I got frustrated trying to purchase my first contracts on eBay for the same reasons, so I bought them through Sumday Vacations website instead.  You'll find the same contracts that they offer on eBay, and then some. I decided what I wanted to pay for each contract and sent them an email to see if they could do it. Each time they agreed to lower the price.  This is also why you'll see some eBay auctions end early.  Someone probably purchased the contract through other avenues, as I did.

I guess I could have paid a bit more than using eBay, but I just can't deal with the auction process.  I got the contracts I wanted at a price I was very happy with.


----------



## jackio (Apr 28, 2017)

nicemann said:


> The advantage of snipping services is the other buyers won't know your max.  Yes they don't know your max when you bid till they out bid you but they can keep biddding $1, $10 (whatever the minimum is) till they outbid you.  With snipping you bid within the last few seconds.  They may have their max bid set at $1,000 and your max bid is $1,050 and you win at $1,010.  If you just did the max bid $1,050 30 minutes before the aution they would have gotten a notice they were outbid and come back and keep bidding a little at a time till they are above you.


Thank you for explaining.


----------



## bendadin (Apr 28, 2017)

ronparise said:


> sniping explains what the op saw " it flew up to $1000 in the last few seconds"
> 
> 
> I participated in an auction recently where 4 of us came in in the last 4 seconds  (I lost)  and the bids went from $100 to $1888 to $2000 to $2401 to $3451 just like that
> ...



I bid at 8 seconds. Three bids for $1000 each came in before it ended yet there was a non-paying bidder so it is relisted. I don't know about that one.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Apr 29, 2017)

staceyeileen said:


> I'm an instant satisfaction Amazon Prime kind of shopper.  I got frustrated trying to purchase my first contracts on eBay for the same reasons, so I bought them through Sumday Vacations website instead.  You'll find the same contracts that they offer on eBay, and then some. I decided what I wanted to pay for each contract and sent them an email to see if they could do it. Each time they agreed to lower the price.  This is also why you'll see some eBay auctions end early.  Someone probably purchased the contract through other avenues, as I did.
> 
> I guess I could have paid a bit more than using eBay, but I just can't deal with the auction process.  I got the contracts I wanted at a price I was very happy with.



This is what I did too. I found the contracts I was interested in on Sumday, and then contacted them to negotiate the price.  Once we agreed, they updated the price on the website and notified me so that I could buy it before someone else did.  I also bought one from Sumday with a winning bid on eBay, but it fell through due to the buyer failing to respond to Wyndham for the final part of the transfer (foreign seller I think).

You have to be very patient on eBay to find a good contract and win it at a good price. I did win a few bids on eBay contracts, but they always fell through when the contract sent to me had a significant discrepancy from the listing (resort, points, etc.)  Fortunately the eBay sellers always agreed to let me cancel the sale by sending them an email or letter indicating the cancellation based on a material difference in the listing vs the actual contract. My final contract was one I found through Sumday, and I contacted them for a discount based on the contract that fell through.  Right after I emailed, they listed it on eBay, but they agreed to remove it from eBay and sell it to me at the same per point rate as the contract that fell through.  Even when there are issues, I would trust Sumday to resolve them based on my experience.  But eBay contracts took too much patience and always fell through due to major errors.

In the end I have the contracts with the ARP or MF at the resorts I want at a price I was comfortable with even though I may have paid a little more by waiting and bidding on eBay.  But I feel it was worth it given the fact that every eBay bid I won fell through due to material inaccuracies.


----------



## bendadin (Apr 29, 2017)

CruiseGuy said:


> This is what I did too. I found the contracts I was interested in on Sumday, and then contacted them to negotiate the price.  Once we agreed, they updated the price on the website and notified me so that I could buy it before someone else did.  I also bought one from Sumday with a winning bid on eBay, but it fell through due to the buyer failing to respond to Wyndham for the final part of the transfer (foreign seller I think).
> 
> You have to be very patient on eBay to find a good contract and win it at a good price. I did win a few bids on eBay contracts, but they always fell through when the contract sent to me had a significant discrepancy from the listing (resort, points, etc.)  Fortunately the eBay sellers always agreed to let me cancel the sale by sending them an email or letter indicating the cancellation based on a material difference in the listing vs the actual contract. My final contract was one I found through Sumday, and I contacted them for a discount based on the contract that fell through.  Right after I emailed, they listed it on eBay, but they agreed to remove it from eBay and sell it to me at the same per point rate as the contract that fell through.  Even when there are issues, I would trust Sumday to resolve them based on my experience.  But eBay contracts took too much patience and always fell through due to major errors.
> 
> In the end I have the contracts with the ARP or MF at the resorts I want at a price I was comfortable with even though I may have paid a little more by waiting and bidding on eBay.  But I feel it was worth it given the fact that every eBay bid I won fell through due to material inaccuracies.



Two of my contracts were purchased on the Sumday site. They are fast. In fact, they are faster than we are at the moment. lol I purchased one on eBay. It was my first contract and it took so much longer than the contract I purchased a couple of weeks later from Sumday. Also, unless closing is paid by the seller, closing costs are very bloated. 

I just really want to get two more contracts and be done with it all.


----------



## bendadin (May 10, 2017)

And yet it happened again. I place a bid and the seller cancels the listing. I'm so tired of these stupid games!


----------



## donymo (May 10, 2017)

bendadin said:


> And yet it happened again. I place a bid and the seller cancels the listing. I'm so tired of these stupid games!



What's the seller's name?  Just curious so I can avoid them!


----------



## cayman01 (May 10, 2017)

bendadin said:


> And yet it happened again. I place a bid and the seller cancels the listing. I'm so tired of these stupid games!


What are you looking for as far a contracts go? Maybe somebody here can point you in a different direction that will get you what you want? Have you looked on TUG? RedWeek?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2017)

Let us know ... suggest a "start a conversion" with several of us in on the conversation.


----------



## jrogersok (May 11, 2017)

CruiseGuy said:


> This is what I did too. I found the contracts I was interested in on Sumday, and then contacted them to negotiate the price.  Once we agreed, they updated the price on the website and notified me so that I could buy it before someone else did.  I also bought one from Sumday with a winning bid on eBay, but it fell through due to the buyer failing to respond to Wyndham for the final part of the transfer (foreign seller I think).
> 
> You have to be very patient on eBay to find a good contract and win it at a good price. I did win a few bids on eBay contracts, but they always fell through when the contract sent to me had a significant discrepancy from the listing (resort, points, etc.)  Fortunately the eBay sellers always agreed to let me cancel the sale by sending them an email or letter indicating the cancellation based on a material difference in the listing vs the actual contract. My final contract was one I found through Sumday, and I contacted them for a discount based on the contract that fell through.  Right after I emailed, they listed it on eBay, but they agreed to remove it from eBay and sell it to me at the same per point rate as the contract that fell through.  Even when there are issues, I would trust Sumday to resolve them based on my experience.  But eBay contracts took too much patience and always fell through due to major errors.
> 
> In the end I have the contracts with the ARP or MF at the resorts I want at a price I was comfortable with even though I may have paid a little more by waiting and bidding on eBay.  But I feel it was worth it given the fact that every eBay bid I won fell through due to material inaccuracies.


So, how much was SumDay willing to discount your purchases from what they had on their website?


----------



## ronparise (May 11, 2017)

jrogersok said:


> So, how much was SumDay willing to discount your purchases from what they had on their website?



That probably depends on the expected demand for whats being offered and the volume of business you have given them

In most cases (with very few exceptions) I prefer to take my chances with the auction. And with the contracts I really really want I don't ask for a discount. (I'll offer a premium)


----------



## jrogersok (May 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> That probably depends on the expected demand for whats being offered and the volume of business you have given them
> 
> In most cases (with very few exceptions) I prefer to take my chances with the auction. And with the contracts I really really want I don't ask for a discount. (I'll offer a premium)


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## md8287 (May 12, 2017)

I also ran into a private auction that somehow did not accept my last minute bid last week even though I know it made it into the system. It was noted as high bidder and then it said there was a problem with the bid. Some other private bidder won with a lower bid than mine. eBay said seller may have cancelled my bid as they had no other explanation. 

Some good deals from some private auctions but for the most part it's not with the risk. Two private bids I won (different sellers) have been slow and tough to work with.


----------



## bendadin (May 13, 2017)

My most recent issue is with timesharconnection_0 . They listed an auction. I bid and then they canceled it stating that it was incorrect. They listed the exact same listing. I bid on that. After that bid they went back and revised their listing (but only after I took a screenshot of the original parameters.) So now I can't retract yet my screenshot proves that they edited their listing (not a good deal AT ALL.)

My other issue was with timesharepro2. I was outbid in the last second by not one but three identical bids. The property was then relisted and lo and behold, another three identical bids in the last seconds of the auction.

Edited to add what I have learned:

You have one hour from the time an eBay auction ends to cancel your purchase.


----------



## Braindead (May 13, 2017)

bendadin said:


> My most recent issue is with timesharconnection_0 . They listed an auction. I bid and then they canceled it stating that it was incorrect. They listed the exact same listing. I bid on that. After that bid they went back and revised their listing (but only after I took a screenshot of the original parameters.) So now I can't retract yet my screenshot proves that they edited their listing (not a good deal AT ALL.)
> 
> My other issue was with timesharepro2. I was outbid in the last second by not one but three identical bids. The property was then relisted and lo and behold, another three identical bids in the last seconds of the auction.


I won a eBay auction with timesharepro with Go Properties and everything went great. I would've even recommended them. I think I have the right two names together going off memory. 
Just goes to show that all or most on eBay have issues at different times. Mine with Go Properties was a listing of theirs for a individual


----------



## JeffBrown (May 22, 2017)

bendadin said:


> You have one hour from the time an eBay auction ends to cancel your purchase.



Incorrect, any real estate/timeshare auction on ebay is a non-binding agreement to purchase.  If you choose to complete the transaction you still have the appropriate number of days for the right of rescission from the state the timeshare is located within.
Jeff Brown
Sumday Vacations


----------



## md8287 (May 22, 2017)

JeffBrown said:


> Incorrect, any real estate/timeshare auction on ebay is a non-binding agreement to purchase.  If you choose to complete the transaction you still have the appropriate number of days for the right of rescission from the state the timeshare is located within.
> Jeff Brown
> Sumday Vacations


I agree with Jeff and he knows. 
Even though you CAN back out of any eBay timeshare sale deal for "ANY OR NO REASON" until after a real agreement is signed per eBay terms, one should bid expecting you will purchase the item at your bid price and terms in listing.
benedin's case appears to be clearly one not to move forward with.


----------



## bendadin (May 22, 2017)

I haven't looked but the eBay representative said that up in the right hand corner there will be a menu that appears as soon as the auction is over and lasts for one hour. 

I've made two purchases with Sumday and they have been fantastic (I shop from their site, though.) My last purchase was made on April 21 and it was recorded on May 9th. I've already received a letter from the resort and RCI tells me that I will have my account set up some time this week. Now that is service!!


----------



## bendadin (May 22, 2017)

I haven't looked but the eBay representative said that up in the right hand corner there will be a menu that appears as soon as the auction is over and lasts for one hour. 

I've made two purchases with Sumday and they have been fantastic (I shop from their site, though.) My last purchase was made on April 21 and it was recorded on May 9th. I've already received a letter from the resort and RCI tells me that I will have my account set up some time this week. Now that is service!!


----------



## bendadin (May 22, 2017)

And now I think that I am done shopping for timeshares. I took another chance on eBay so I am hopeful that I am done.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 3, 2017)

Be EXTREMELY careful when bidding on eBay. I had my snipe set up to pick up an auction ending tomorrow and the seller thoroughly changed the listing to a different property altogether. I have to say that I am extremely surprised and disappointed in this seller as I have had two great purchases with them but now something is very wrong with their business practices.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 3, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Be EXTREMELY careful when bidding on eBay. I had my snipe set up to pick up an auction ending tomorrow and the seller thoroughly changed the listing to a different property altogether. I have to say that I am extremely surprised and disappointed in this seller as I have had two great purchases with them but now something is very wrong with their business practices.


I had a great experience with GO Properties[timesharepro] you had a bad one. Now you have good and bad with another co.

Every eBay seller has their hiccups. That's my 2 cents anyway


----------



## md8287 (Jun 3, 2017)

Agree ebay is scary but changing the resort should not be allowed and should be reported as fraud. Definitely more than a hiccup.


----------



## Slinger (Jun 3, 2017)

If no bids have been placed on a listing, the seller may revise their ad (in any category, not just timeshares). 

So if there were no bids, there are no binding contracts. The seller can add, subtract or change their listing. 

If you want an item, bid early. Even if it's just a dollar. That way the seller is tied into an agreement to sell if the reserve is met. 

This is no different than trying to sell your house. Until you have an offer from a buyer, you can change all you want. Change the price. Change including appliances or not. Change repairs to be included or not. Etc...


----------



## md8287 (Jun 3, 2017)

While that may be true it is VERY shady. And when your home is listed for sale by auction in Kentucky you certainly shouldn't switch it to your other home in Wyoming.


----------



## md8287 (Jun 3, 2017)

There is a new post about this in buying and selling so on this very scary subject I won't post here again. But late bidders beware!! I guess you should never save something to your watch list with the idea it will be anything similar late in the auction (when most winning bids are placed).


----------

